# 2010, 2011, 2012 (pronunciación, número/año)



## adrs

I would just like to know what is the *proper *way to say in English 2010, 2011, 2012 and so on.
I mean, should it be said "two thousand and ten" or "twenty ten"?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one


----------



## Aserolf

adrs said:


> I would just like to know what is the *proper *way to say in English 2010, 2011, 2012 and so on.
> I mean, should it be said "*two thousand and ten*" or "twenty ten"?


 Pero lo común será oir la segunda opción: "twenty - ten". Por lo menos en EEUU, todo se tiende a abreviar.


----------



## bondia

Aserolf said:


> Pero lo común será oir la segunda opción: "twenty - ten". Por lo menos en EEUU, todo se tiende a abreviar.


 
Yes, but as adrs asks for the *proper *way of saying 2010,2011,2012, I would say two thousand and ten... etc.


----------



## Idiomático

bondia said:


> Yes, but as adrs asks for the *proper *way of saying 2010,2011,2012, I would say two thousand and ten... etc.


 

Talking about the year it would be _two thousand ten_, not _two thousand *and* ten._


----------



## zumac

Idiomático said:


> Talking about the year it would be _two thousand ten_, not _two thousand *and* ten._


I completely agree with Idiomático.

Saludos.


----------



## chamyto

I´d say _"twenty ten "_ . It´s easier than _two thousand and ten_


----------



## Holacomoesta

If you mean the year you can say "twenty ten, twenty eleven, twenty twelve" or you can say "two thousand ten, two thousand eleven, etc"


Saludos!


----------



## MS.

Twenty Ten, according to the National Association of Good Grammar.
Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/01/01/MN621BB41U.DTL#ixzz0cYOmZZMK
​


----------



## Londoneye

I've read in several posts the explanation for the pronunciation of these years. However, some of them say different things about the same number. Have I understood right?? This is what I understood:

2000 - two thousand (year and quantity)
2001 - two thousand one (year) two thousand *and *one (quantity)
...
2010- two thousand ten/twenty ten (year) two thousand *and* ten (quantity)
2011- two thousand eleven/twenty eleven (year) two thousand *and* eleven (quantity)

PLease, help me to clarify this. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Masood

En términos generales, en _inglés británico_, incluimos el 'and' cuando hablamos de la cantidad. No creo que sea el caso en inglés americano.


----------



## Londoneye

So, is my explanation ok according to British English?
Thank you!!


----------



## NorthWestTwo

In British English we include "and" in both cases (year and quantity). "Two thousand one" is not standard British English.

Since last year it has also been common to say "twenty ten", "twenty eleven", "twenty twelve" etc for dates (not quantities), but "two thousand and eleven" is still totally normal. We wouldn't use this form for 2001-2009 though - "twenty nine" could be 29 or 2009, and "twenty oh nine" feels clumsy.


----------



## Londoneye

Thank you very much NorthWesttwo. It's been really clarifying!!
Have a nice weekend!

Does it sound clumsy as well  if I say 1905 as nineteen-oh-five??


----------



## NorthWestTwo

Londoneye said:


> Does it sound clumsy as well  if I say 1905 as nineteen-oh-five??



No - in fact that's the standard way to say it in British English, as it is for eighteen-oh-five, seventeen-oh-five, etc. I'm not sure why we don't generally say "twenty-oh-five" - but I know that we don't!


----------



## arkelanor

Actually, in the U.S., since we swtiched to the new decade, we do use the same standard as "nineteen oh five". I know there is a commiittee that officially detemines how a year is going to be called, but we called 2010 "twenty-ten": and 2011 "twenty eleven".


----------



## securehope

In U.S. English, we would omit the "and" for quantity and for the year. 

2001 = Two thousand one
2002 = Two thousand two
2010 = Two thousand ten
2011 = Two thousand eleven

I agree with arkelanor and NorthWestTwo that some people say "twenty ten," "twenty eleven," etc., while others say, "two thousand ten," "two thousand eleven," etc. It seems that no universal standard has spread throughout the country, and everyone just pronounces it as it pleases him or her.

For the years 2001-2009, I frequently heard radio announcers say "twenty oh one," "twenty oh two," etc, but it sounded terrible, and most people said "two thousand (one, two, three, etc.)" 

Sorry there's not a single standardized rule we can give you for this!


----------



## Londoneye

Thank you everybody. Now, I've got it clearer!!


----------



## dawn spring

Is it possible to say in English twenty eleven as well as two thousand and eleven when talking about years ?. Thanks.


----------



## moose162

Yeah, both are understood as the same thing and either is acceptable in any context.


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

I think you can say both - most people I know tend to use "two thousand and eleven", though. I've only heard "twenty-eleven" on TV..


----------



## sandpiperlily

More common than "two thousand and eleven" is just "two thousand eleven" (without the "and").


----------



## lunadeabril

Hola, hace tiempo tengo la duda de cómo se leen estos dos años (me refiero utilizados como fecha)

* 2006: two thousand and six?

* 2011: two thousand and eleven or twenty eleven??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Chez

There  is a debate in the UK about how people are going to say the years from 2010 onwards: both twenty-ten and two thousand and ten (etc) are considered fine. There's a big effort to call the Olympics in London next year the twenty-twelve Olympics, so that may change the 'fashion'. At the moment I would say two thousand and eleven but I'm sure others are saying twenty eleven. We shall see which becomes most accepted ...


----------



## bennettj

Either is acceptable in the US.  For some reason, "two-thousand and eleven" seems more formal to me than "twenty eleven".


----------



## fenixpollo

Si buscas pronunciación 2011 o pronunciation 2011 en nuestro diccionario y te fijas al fondo de la entrada, verás otras conversaciones anteriores en el foro acerca de el mismo tema.


----------



## lunadeabril

Thank you very much to all of you. 

I've just read the other posts and something is still not clear for me...
Is the use of "and" in dates American or British English or both?
For example: 
Two thousand and eleven or two thousand eleven?
Two thousand and six, or two thousand oh six.


----------



## gringuitoloco

two thousand eleven. you use and for anything past the decimal.


----------



## escolástico

In the following sentence:

"I will be living there until 2018"

which would be the correct way of reading it?:

two thousand eighteen / two thousand and eighteen ?

Would also be possible to say: twenty eighteen?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ok, so here is my summary, tell me if it’s wrong:

*2010*:
_UK_: two thousand and ten
_US_: two thousand ten
_UK & US_: twenty-ten (seen as less formal than "two thousand (and) ten")

*2006*
_UK_: two thousand and six
_US_: two thousand six

And would it be the same for 2018?


----------



## fenixpollo

escolástico said:


> In the following sentence:
> 
> "I will be living there until 2018"
> 
> which would be the correct way of reading it?:
> 
> two thousand eighteen  / two thousand and eighteen  ?
> 
> Would also be possible to say: twenty eighteen  ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 The higher you go in years (and the more syllables), the better it is to use the shorter pronunciation. In 2001, we said "two thousand (and) one", but now that we're in the 10's, I don't hear that pronunciation any more.


----------



## ribran

fenixpollo said:


> The higher you go in years (and the more syllables), the better it is to use the shorter pronunciation. In 2001, we said "two thousand (and) one", but now that we're in the 10's, I don't hear that pronunciation any more.



Do Arizonans actually say "twenty oh one?"


----------



## fenixpollo

I didn't express myself correctly. During the noughties, most people referred to the current year (the year they were experiencing) with the construction "two thousand one/two/three/etc."  Most people still refer to those past years with that construction.  Now that we're in the decade of the tens/teens, most people refer to the current year (and future years) with the construction "twenty eleven/twelve/etc.".  I don't hear the construction "two thousand eleven" anymore when referring to the years after 2009; likewise, I can't remember ever hearing the other construction "twenty oh one" to refer to the years 2001-2009.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## cirrus

ribran said:


> Do Arizonans actually say "twenty oh one?"


Just to reinforce FP's take on this, in the UK now that we have finally got our heads round the fact that we are in a new millenium, it's becoming increasingly common to hear people using twenty oh + the number to refer to years from 2001 onwards. At the time, we all were in thrall to the first decade, whereas now the novelty seems to have worn off.


----------

